# share preseed stories here!



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I am researching preseed again. I have some in my drawer. We are at the end of another unsuccesful ttc month- #11 month of ttc # 1.
We used preseed one month and actually got a chemical preg. But I got really scared of preseed as I read many times people saying " I got pg on preseed and then sadly miscarried."
So I put it back in the drawer. But hearing of another woman conceiving on it has made me reconsider it. But I want to research. What are peoples' experiences using preseed?


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

just a spaztic request on my part as I have decided again not to use it!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 29, 2007)

I got pregnant with it twice. The first pregnancy sadly ended in miscarriage but the second pregnancy blessed us with out daughter.

I love Preseed. I think it is the best lube on the market and we even used it a couple times in my late pregnancy.

I don't see why it would cause a miscarriage. Why did you think it might?


----------



## Alki Mama (Jul 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mergirl* 
I got pregnant with it twice. The first pregnancy sadly ended in miscarriage but the second pregnancy blessed us with out daughter.

Same here, except substitute son. I can't see it causing m/c -- I think it's just that m/c is sadly very common, and people TTCing are more aware of their cycles and noticing things like chemical pg, and they're the ones who are more likely to be using Pre-Seed, so it might seem like more of them are having the two elements coincide.

We really liked it as a lube, except for the price. We didn't use the full applicator every time -- we slit it open at the top and squirted out as much as we wanted onto our fingers, like regular lube, then stood it upright on the nightstand so it wouldn't leak until we needed it again. I ended up with an extra box left over that I was able to sell on eBay afterward.









I couldn't have done the TTC thing without it. When we found out regular lube affected sperm motility, we tried just doing without for a month. Ow -- chafing! All that babydancing just dried things up!







So I coughed up the dough for the Pre-Seed and was happy I had.

Best wishes TTC!


----------



## QuestionGal (Feb 19, 2006)

We used pre-seed and will use it again in a heartbeat. Did not have issues with m/c and concieved the 2nd or 3rd cycle using it, total of 6 cycles.

Curious, why did you decide to stop using the 2nd time?


----------



## Mommy2Haley (Oct 25, 2007)

I had a successful conception and pregnancy using Preseed. I conceived my second cycle TTC, first cycle using Preseed.

Like pp asked, why did you decide against using it this time?


----------



## wife2mikejh (Jul 24, 2008)

This is my first cycle using Preseed while TTC and I am feeling pretty positive. I'm only 3dpo today but I think this is our month!! I will let you know in about two weeks`


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

oh- thanks for the responses-
I have had so much change in situation since I posted this- and I don't want to clog up the thread with my woah is me story- but in brief- my doc says I have to stop ttc # 1 for now because my uterus and ovaries are weak from way too much novocaine from horrible dental surgeries (8 or more) so I can't get pg right now plus h=now I have a cyst.
So we had been ttc for a yr but now I have to stop and try to heal first









As for preseed, I had just seen a lot of stories on the internet of women who said they conceived and then miscarried on preseed. It made me wonder if it allowed the sperm to fertilize the egg and then to implant, but if the rest of the body wasn't reasy maybe mc's would happen.
Also, I got afraid the time we used it thinking that it would cause some dammage to the baby- like if the sperm and egg were so precise how would a foreign subject interfere.

I am hoping to get healthy and ttc as soon as we can








I do have some preseed unopened in a drawer and may use it if- I mean when- we are given the ok by my doc.


----------



## salona14 (Dec 3, 2008)

hi katie34

Did u get any reply from the dic abt preseed as i am also trying to conceiving with preseed.


----------



## LibertyBelle (Aug 16, 2008)

I bought some preseed online and used it last cycle. I had no idea that some people believe it can lead to miscarriages. Weird. We don't normally use anything, so I'm finding it a bit awkward to use the applicator 15 minutes prior. Does anyone know if it can be inserted and used right away?


----------

